# Opus



## blackfuredfox (Oct 8, 2008)

good bye,
how many read this comic and will miss it?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 9, 2008)

We're not talking "Bloom County" here, are we?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2008)

Opus is retiring from the funny pages?

. . . http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/10/farewell-little.html



> the final strip of his Sunday-only comic, Opus, will run on *November 2, 2008*, and that it will mark the end of both the comic and its title character.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 10, 2008)

AGAIN!?


why, ow long has it been running the second time?  less than a year?  Sigh, guess I just to read more "Perils Before Swine"


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 10, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Opus is retiring from the funny pages?
> 
> . . . http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/10/farewell-little.html



Humph.  Apparently we were.....


----------



## x_tokala_x (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but just letting all opus lovers out there know that they are creating a compilation anthology of all opus related cartoons, aka bloom county, outland, and opus. It will be a few volumes thick, but it will be worth it. I've always loved bloom county and opus was of course my favorite character. He will be sorely missed. However, if you did like opus and this style, i suggest reading pearls before swine, it has a bit of the same feel to it, and even does some of the same jokes.


----------

